# adjusting default settings for tigervnc

## Adel Ahmed

I'm kinda stuck here, I tried looking at /etc and googled a bit, but could not find a way to adjust the default settings for tigervnc, if some1 could point me to where persistent setting changes could be made that would be great

thanks

----------

## gerdesj

Are you looking for the settings for the viewer or the server?

Unfortunately I can't emerge the server on my current machine due to it needing an older Xorg server (1.13) so I can't look for configs for it.  For the client try this:

```
ls -lA ~/
```

and look for directories or files starting with . (dot or full stop or period depending on taste) that relate to VNC in some way.

For the server, I'd look in /etc/ and /etc/conf.d/ to start with.

Cheers

Jon 

 *blakdeath wrote:*   

> I'm kinda stuck here, I tried looking at /etc and googled a bit, but could not find a way to adjust the default settings for tigervnc, if some1 could point me to where persistent setting changes could be made that would be great
> 
> thanks

 

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I'm afraid I have found nothing

thanks

----------

